# Excellent offer for Amtrak Mastercard



## Exvalley (Aug 4, 2021)

I just received an offer for 50,000 points if you spend $2,500 within 90 days of opening the card. The offer is good through September 30th.

I have held off getting am Amtrak card, but this is super tempting.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 4, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> I just received an offer for 50,000 points if you spend $2,500 within 90 days of opening the card. The offer is good through September 30th.
> 
> I have held off getting am Amtrak card, but this is super tempting.


It's on the Amtrak.com home page, too. There is a $79 annual fee. Also, a one-day lounge pass is included upon opening, but not upon future anniversary dates. One companion coupon and 1 business class upgrade are included upon opening and upon anniversary dates.

So, based on comparing points to cash fares for a couple of accessible bedroom trips on Silver Service in September, a point appears to be worth about $0.025. Some more calculations, including deducting the annual fee, shows a reward value of about $0.47 per dollar of the $2,500 qualifying spend, which is indeed not bad. That doesn't include the 2.5 cents value per dollar for the base points, which I assume will still be awarded.

I wonder whether the bonus value would be taxable?


----------



## chrsjrcj (Aug 4, 2021)

Since there is a minimum spending requirement to receive the bonus I believe it’s considered a rebate and not taxable.


----------



## Exvalley (Aug 4, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> I wonder whether the bonus value would be taxable?


I have opened a couple of hotel and airline cards that gave generous sign up bonuses after a minimum spend and have never been taxed on those.

The only reason that I am hesitating is because I am not sure what the impact will be on my credit rating if I open a new card account. I would only get the card for the bonus. My main card is a hotel affiliated card.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 4, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> I have opened a couple of hotel and airline cards that gave generous sign up bonuses after a minimum spend and have never been taxed on those.
> 
> The only reason that I am hesitating is because I am not sure what the impact will be on my credit rating if I open a new card account. I would only get the card for the bonus. My main card is a hotel affiliated card.


Yeah, now that I think about it, I've been taxed on bonuses paid for opening a checking account, but not for credit cards.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 4, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> I just received an offer for 50,000 points if you spend $2,500 within 90 days of opening the card. The offer is good through September 30th.
> 
> I have held off getting am Amtrak card, but this is super tempting.


It's an excellent offer... 50k points will get you across the country in a sleeper. Also point and TQP's are accelerated with the card. I've had the pd card for several years and with all the Amtrak travel I do... Perfecto!

BTW... maximize your benefits by spending that $2500 on Amtrak travel!


----------



## pennyk (Aug 4, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> Yeah, now that I think about it, I've been taxed on bonuses paid for opening a checking account, but not for credit cards.


The bonus you receive from a bank is in cash and they have your social security number in their system. It is taxed to you on a 1099-INT. Technically, points bonuses are considered income, but rarely are they reported as such.


----------



## Just me (Aug 4, 2021)

OK, would the 50,000 bonus miles that you get with the card EVER expire? Do you have to travel within a certain period of time? Sounds like a good deal doesn't it?


----------



## jebr (Aug 4, 2021)

One quick tip: Amtrak seems to be offering a $100 statement credit plus 50,000 points if applying via the link when checking out for an Amtrak ticket purchase. May not show up for everyone, but it showed up for me.



Just me said:


> OK, would the 50,000 bonus miles that you get with the card EVER expire? Do you have to travel within a certain period of time? Sounds like a good deal doesn't it?



As long as you keep an AGR credit card open (even the free one) tied to the AGR account, the points do not expire. Otherwise points expire if there is no activity on the account within a 24-month time span.



pennyk said:


> The bonus you receive from a bank is in cash and they have your social security number in their system. It is taxed to you on a 1099-INT. Technically, points bonuses are considered income, but rarely are they reported as such.



Credit card rewards are _generally_ considered a rebate on purchases, and thus are not taxable. The exception is potentially if a bonus is earned without any sort of spend required on the card, though almost every bonus I've seen requires at least one purchase for the bonus to be earned. From CNBC:



> Most credit card rewards are _not_ taxable, but be wary of those that don’t have a spending threshold required in order to redeem rewards. Although these cards offer an upfront incentive, you will be required to report those rewards as income later when you file your taxes.


----------



## Just me (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks jebr for the information. I just may partake of this offer. If your points never expire, it sounds like an incredible deal PLUS you may get $100 statement credit. Thanks again.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Aug 5, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> I have opened a couple of hotel and airline cards that gave generous sign up bonuses after a minimum spend and have never been taxed on those.
> 
> The only reason that I am hesitating is because I am not sure what the impact will be on my credit rating if I open a new card account. I would only get the card for the bonus. My main card is a hotel affiliated card.


I recently opened a new card account and the impact on my credit rating was -1.


----------



## Exvalley (Aug 5, 2021)

jebr said:


> As long as you keep an AGR credit card open (even the free one) tied to the AGR account, the points do not expire. Otherwise points expire if there is no activity on the account within a 24-month time span.


Correct me if I am wrong, but all you would need to do to have activity is to make a couple of purchases using the card.


----------



## Exvalley (Aug 5, 2021)

I bit the bullet and applied.

What's odd is that I was never asked for my social security number. They must be able to match using my address and phone number. A credit inquiry showed up on my credit report.

Regardless, I am now the proud owner of an Amtrak Mastercard. And thanks to Jebr, I used the link that gives me a $100 statement credit.

The only bummer is that we are leaving for vacation in two days. If I had the card in time for vacation it would have been much easier to meet the $2,500 threshold.


----------



## jebr (Aug 5, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but all you would need to do to have activity is to make a couple of purchases using the card.



Correct, and the AGR credit card actually comes with a specific exemption that means that points won't expire as long as the account is open (though Bank of America may close the account if they see no activity for an extended period of time, so I'd highly recommend using the card at least once every few months to keep it active.) However, if you close the card you'll want to make sure you have qualifying activity every 24 months so the points don't expire.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 5, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> Regardless, I am now the proud owner of an Amtrak Mastercard. And thanks to Jebr, I used the link that gives me a $100 statement credit.


Wow... the offers keep getting better on that card... that $100 more than covers the cost for the first year! As per keeping the card active with spend... use it to pay for food, gas, utilities, and of course any travel. 

Best benefits are when used for Amtrak purchases... including food in the cafe car for 20% discount. 

After enjoying this card for several years now, two good things I can say... it maximizes point gain, and the upgrade and lounge access features are a plus. Top illustration below:

But have found that using points for hotels and cars are poor. Bottom illustration below:


----------



## Exvalley (Aug 5, 2021)

Even though I do not have the physical card yet, I just updated my vacation hotel reservation with my new Amtrak card number. Hopefully they don't ask to see the card itself. I am platinum with Marriott, and they usually just ask for ID. Even better, the hotel has a mobile key option, so if I check in with the app I shouldn't even need to see the desk agent.

This will go a long way toward the $2,500.


----------



## jis (Aug 5, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> Even though I do not have the physical card yet, I just updated my vacation hotel reservation with my new Amtrak card number. Hopefully they don't ask to see the card itself. I am platinum with Marriott, and they usually just ask for ID. Even better, the hotel has a mobile key option, so if I check in with the app I shouldn't even need to see the desk agent.
> 
> This will go a long way toward the $2,500.


Marriott hotels have yet to ask me to show them a credit card if they have a working one on file. I also check in and check out electronically, and if the hotel does not have an electronic key then the only face to face interaction is to pick up the key. They usually check Id before handing out keys unless it is at a hotel that I frequent and the desk clerk knows me.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 5, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> Even though I do not have the physical card yet, I just updated my vacation hotel reservation with my new Amtrak card number. Hopefully they don't ask to see the card itself. I am platinum with Marriott, and they usually just ask for ID. Even better, the hotel has a mobile key option, so if I check in with the app I shouldn't even need to see the desk agent.


This will go a long way toward the $2,500. Use it for food and gas and utilities... and everything you spend money on... cause you are maximizing value.

BTW I am a Marriot Gold but with that program being so bloated... it's just to big and benefits have little value! At least with Amtrak, my spend makes a difference... and their card provides a much better return than my Marriot Bonvoy AMEX. 

So the Bonvoy AMEX gives me a free night 35000 point voucher each year for my $95 fee... problem is that all those points now are worth a lot less than before and free night stays at that level have sharply declined.

In fact... most hotel programs are out of control. I'm open to suggestions on that!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 5, 2021)

Just playing around with what 50k miles can do with Amtrak sleeping accommodations coast to coast. Another bonus from the card is a 5% discount on required points... so with any points one has presently, either one of these could be applied. Even though these appear to be higher bucket fares. And although one way... a return could be coach or sleeper... applied to the card. If you get a good agent, you could find ways of reducing required points with change of dates and city pairs.


----------



## Exvalley (Aug 5, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> BTW I am a Marriot Gold but with that program being so bloated...


Most years I am Gold with Marriott - and it's pretty worthless. Platinum is nice for free breakfast and lounge access, but hardly any hotels are offering those right now.



20th Century Rider said:


> Another bonus from the card is a 5% discount on required points...


Is it 5% less to book a ticket - or do you get 5% of the points back after you book the ticket?


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 5, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> Wow... the offers keep getting better on that card... that $100 more than covers the cost for the first year! As per keeping the card active with spend... use it to pay for food, gas, utilities, and of course any travel.
> 
> Best benefits are when used for Amtrak purchases... including food in the cafe car for 20% discount.
> 
> ...


But those hotel gift cards are giving you just 0.83 cents/point, which is just 1/3 of the value I came up with on a couple of test bookings on sleepers. So better to use the points for Amtrak, if you have tickets to buy.


----------



## fhussain44 (Aug 5, 2021)

This is the best deal I have seen in last 20 years. Previous best was 40k bonus..


----------



## chrsjrcj (Aug 5, 2021)

You get the points back after. 

Another benefit to the card is 1,000 TQP for every $5,000 you spend (on any purchase).


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow, they're really pushing it now -- shows up in 3 places on the Amtrak home page after logging in.


----------



## fhussain44 (Aug 5, 2021)

Can the one-class upgrade coupon be applied to saver fares?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 5, 2021)

fhussain44 said:


> Can the one-class upgrade coupon be applied to saver fares?


Yes, but you have to call AGR and have an agent do it!


----------



## fhussain44 (Aug 5, 2021)

I see mention of any $100 statement credit?


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 5, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> But those hotel gift cards are giving you just 0.83 cents/point, which is just 1/3 of the value I came up with on a couple of test bookings on sleepers. So better to use the points for Amtrak, if you have tickets to buy.


Exactly... Amtrak's affinity card gives best values to all things Amtrak!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 5, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> Wow, they're really pushing it now -- shows up in 3 places on the Amtrak home page after logging in.


Unfortunately, as more take advantage of this... the law of 'inverse proportions' may kick in... as in tightening of benefits... because of the larger numbers pursuing reward travel, upgrade coupons, and etc. with limited availability.


----------



## Exvalley (Aug 5, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> But those hotel gift cards are giving you just 0.83 cents/point, which is just 1/3 of the value I came up with on a couple of test bookings on sleepers.



Except you earn two points for every dollar spent on every day purchases with the hotel cards. The Amtrak card is still a better deal, but the difference isn't quite as stark.

That said, you have to work to make hotel points worth 0.83 cents. When rates plummeted during Covid it was pretty much impossible to get that sort of value from hotel points. Amtrak charges points based on the underlying fare. Marriott's point requirements are based on the hotel's category - not what the actual rate is.


----------



## Exvalley (Aug 5, 2021)

Before I start reading a bunch of fine print...

1) Can my wife open a card and get the same offer - or is it one per household?
2) If my wife gets 50,000 points, is there a way to transfer those points to my AGR account?


----------



## Exvalley (Aug 5, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> Before I start reading a bunch of fine print...
> 
> 1) Can my wife open a card and get the same offer - or is it one per household?



I could not find anything in the fine print that prohibits this. So I think we will have my wife open an account right before the September 30th deadline. That will spread out the time for spending $2,500 per card.

There was one part of the fine print that doesn't apply to me, but I thought was pretty shady:
*You also understand that if you have existing credit card accounts with Bank of America, we may use the available credit on the existing account(s) to approve your new credit card which could include moving credit from an account with a lower annual percentage rate and/or fee structure to a higher annual percentage rate and/or fee structure without increasing your overall credit limit.*


----------



## Exvalley (Aug 5, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> 2) If my wife gets 50,000 points, is there a way to transfer those points to my AGR account?



I looked up the answer to this question. Yes, the 50,000 points can be transferred, but it will cost $500 to transfer them. It makes more sense for my wife to keep her points. We can transfer some if we need to top off one of our accounts in order to book a trip.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 5, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> I looked up the answer to this question. Yes, the 50,000 points can be transferred, but it will cost $500 to transfer them. It makes more sense for my wife to keep her points. We can transfer some if we need to top off one of our accounts in order to book a trip.


You don't have to transfer points! She can book a trip for you or both of yall using her account.


----------



## Exvalley (Aug 5, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> You don't have to transfer points! She can book a trip for you or both of yall using her account.


Understood. I was just picturing a situation in which we needed more points than either of us have in our own accounts.


----------



## bratkinson (Aug 5, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> There was one part of the fine print that doesn't apply to me, but I thought was pretty shady:
> *You also understand that if you have existing credit card accounts with Bank of America, we may use the available credit on the existing account(s) to approve your new credit card which could include moving credit from an account with a lower annual percentage rate and/or fee structure to a higher annual percentage rate and/or fee structure without increasing your overall credit limit.*


Not shady at all. It's a way to not increase their 'exposure' (how much money they stand to lose) in case one can't keep up with timely payments and as a means to increase their potential future interest income. 30+ years ago, I wrote a group of programs for a 4-state regional bank for managing their 'exposure' (that's the term they used) across each their loan categories. Exposure quickly became a consideration for making new loans thereafter.

FWIW, when BoA advertised their 2nd Amtrak card 3-4 years ago with a 20K bonus (or was it 30k?), I took them up on it. It wasn't until I got the card that the included letter said they reduced the limit on my 'big' card with them by $7,000 and that was my limit on the new one. That gave me 4 of their cards altogether, 2 Amtrak cards and 2 from credit card companies they had bought out in the past 20+ years. They've since raised the limits on their cards so I now have more credit power with them than when I got the 2nd Amtrak card.


----------



## jis (Aug 5, 2021)

bratkinson said:


> FWIW, when BoA advertised their 2nd Amtrak card 3-4 years ago with a 20K bonus (or was it 30k?), I took them up on it. It wasn't until I got the card that the included letter said they reduced the limit on my 'big' card with them by $7,000 and that was my limit on the new one. That gave me 4 of their cards altogether, 2 Amtrak cards and 2 from credit card companies they had bought out in the past 20+ years. They've since raised the limits on their cards so I now have more credit power with them than when I got the 2nd Amtrak card.


Yup. Similar thing has happened to me at Chase. Though unlike BofA they actually called me to let me know what they were going to do and inquired if I still wanted the additional card, instead of serving me with a fait accompli. The total size of business that I bring to them may have had something to do with the good behavior on their part though.


----------



## Eric S (Aug 5, 2021)

jis said:


> Marriott hotels have yet to ask me to show them a credit card if they have a working one on file. I also check in and check out electronically, and if the hotel does not have an electronic key then the only face to face interaction is to *lick* up the key. They usually check Id before handing out keys unless it is at a hotel that I frequent and the desk clerk knows me.


That's some pretty serious face interaction, though!


----------



## Pooh2 (Aug 6, 2021)

Can I get the bonus if I previously held and closed the card?
Closed it about 3 years ago.


----------



## erinch13 (Aug 6, 2021)

My husband and I both have separate Amtrak guest rewards cards. Got a number of years ago when the reward was 25K points. Our daughter just got married, and we ran most of the expenses through his card. Plus groceries and other expenses like dining out. Due to the wedding, he made select plus, and enough points for a bedroom on the auto train in the spring at high bucket going north.


----------



## TheVig (Aug 7, 2021)

Pooh2 said:


> Can I get the bonus if I previously held and closed the card?
> Closed it about 3 years ago.



You should be fine.


----------



## Law638 (Aug 8, 2021)

I received my new Amtrak card a few days before this offered was published. Should I contact Amtrak rewards to try & get this deal or am I better off with the offer I have?


----------



## chrsjrcj (Aug 8, 2021)

Law638 said:


> I received my new Amtrak card a few days before this offered was published. Should I contact Amtrak rewards to try & get this deal or am I better off with the offer I have?



I think you should contact Bank of America. Worse they can say is no.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 8, 2021)

Law638 said:


> I received my new Amtrak card a few days before this offered was published. Should I contact Amtrak rewards to try & get this deal or am I better off with the offer I have?


Call Amtrak customer service... and call BOA... and indicate your expectation that this present deal needs to be applied to your card since you received it and will start using it during this promotional time... especially if you enrolled on the Amtrak site as they indicated. 

Demand, expect, and verify!


----------



## deBASHmode (Aug 10, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> I have opened a couple of hotel and airline cards that gave generous sign up bonuses after a minimum spend and have never been taxed on those.
> 
> The only reason that I am hesitating is because I am not sure what the impact will be on my credit rating if I open a new card account. I would only get the card for the bonus. My main card is a hotel affiliated card.



If you haven't applied for anything in at least 6 months, there might be a small, temporary (2-3 months?) dip in your credit score due to the inquiry that happens. Having a larger mix of cards is actually beneficial in many cases. The credit limit on the new card increases your overall credit limit across all cards and can lower your overall utilization percentage. Keeping your utilization for all cards under 30% and paying on time are the two best moves you can make for your score. So, used responsibly, a new card will often boost your score in the longer term.

Disclaimer: I am not a financial advisor. This is what I've learned from being a content designer at Credit Karma for 3.5 years, where I communicate these kinds of strategies to our members. I've also done it myself a few times (including the Amtrak card) and have seen a nice 100+ point rise in my score over the last 2 years.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 11, 2021)

FYI, I already have both Amtrak cards. I called B of A and was told that I could have a duplicate World Card and get the 50,000 bonus points, so I did this. Easy peasy. I will simply shift my spending to the new card, probably cancel the first card so I don't have to pay the annual fee on that one and after three months I will make the purchase threshhold (I do not carry a balance) and get the points which puts me in an excellent position on top of the 67,000 points I currenty have.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 11, 2021)

Just got my new FICO score by Experian. I dropped 17 points after staying constant over the past 2 months. The hard inquiry for the new card was the only relevant event this month, although the sum of my balances (paid off every month) may be a few hundred dollars higher than last month, which I think might contribute up to 5 points or so. I'm still well within the "Excellent" range, though. so no worries.


----------



## C&O RR (Aug 12, 2021)

I also already have both Amtrak cards. BOA just gave me my second World Card and the 50,000 bonus points.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 12, 2021)

I gue


C&O RR said:


> I also already have both Amtrak cards. BOA just gave me my second World Card and the 50,000 bonus points.


I guess BoA is happy to take another $79 from you, as Amtrak absorbs the cost of the bonus points.


----------



## deBASHmode (Aug 20, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> Just got my new FICO score by Experian. I dropped 17 points after staying constant over the past 2 months. The hard inquiry for the new card was the only relevant event this month, although the sum of my balances (paid off every month) may be a few hundred dollars higher than last month, which I think might contribute up to 5 points or so. I'm still well within the "Excellent" range, though. so no worries.



You'll head back up by the end of the year with those habits. 

Trick: Find out when your card issuers report to the bureaus and try pay off or pay down before that date rather than your billing date. That way they report lower or no balance sooner and that will help your score recover the dip.


----------



## daybeers (Aug 20, 2021)

deBASHmode said:


> You'll head back up by the end of the year with those habits.
> 
> Trick: Find out when your card issuers report to the bureaus and try pay off or pay down before that date rather than your billing date. That way they report lower or no balance sooner and that will help your score recover the dip.


Don't want to make it seem like you're not using your credit, though, as that affects it as well. It's a fine balance.



C&O RR said:


> I also already have both Amtrak cards. BOA just gave me my second World Card and the 50,000 bonus points.


I was thinking of canceling my World card and going to the no-fee one, using that for just Amtrak and getting a cash back card for everything else, but now I may do this and cancel my current World card. Isn't the $79 waived for the first year?


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 20, 2021)

daybeers said:


> I was thinking of canceling my World card and going to the no-fee one, using that for just Amtrak and getting a cash back card for everything else, but now I may do this and cancel my current World card. Isn't the $79 waived for the first year?


I didn't see anything about a waiver, but I just got my first statement and there was no fee charged on it. Although I requested a due date change, so the first statement only covers about a week; perhaps that messed up the timing and the fee will show up on the 2nd statement.


----------



## daybeers (Aug 21, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> I didn't see anything about a waiver, but I just got my first statement and there was no fee charged on it. Although I requested a due date change, so the first statement only covers about a week; perhaps that messed up the timing and the fee will show up on the 2nd statement.


There's no fee for the first year.

How much would my credit dip by opening a new World card and closing my current one 30 days later?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 21, 2021)

daybeers said:


> There's no fee for the first year.
> 
> How much would my credit dip by opening a new World card and closing my current one 30 days later?


It actually should go up since you're increasing your Credit Line. No real need to Cancel the Non-Fee Card, lots of AUers have both.


----------



## neutralist (Aug 21, 2021)

daybeers said:


> There's no fee for the first year.
> 
> How much would my credit dip by opening a new World card and closing my current one 30 days later?



Last time when I did that, I keep both card for one year, and close the new one then shift the credit line to the old one. So my oldest AGR World card credit limit keeps going up.


----------



## gregg_vw (Aug 22, 2021)

daybeers said:


> There's no fee for the first year.
> 
> How much would my credit dip by opening a new World card and closing my current one 30 days later?


There is a $79 fee for the first year. And my credit score essentially stayed the same.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 22, 2021)

As I 


Bob Dylan said:


> It actually should go up since you're increasing your Credit Line. No real need to Cancel the Non-Fee Card, lots of AUers have both.


As I said earlier, my score did drop by 17 points, probably not enough to affect anything. But there are lots of different scoring models, and perhaps they're applied differently by the 3 credit bureaus. 

The drop was on the FICO #9 score at the bureau that BoA queried, and "Too many inquiries" was one of the factors listed. Looking at Credit Karma, it looks like the other 2 bureaus haven't yet received notice of the inquiry.


----------



## deBASHmode (Aug 22, 2021)

daybeers said:


> Don't want to make it seem like you're not using your credit, though, as that affects it as well. It's a fine balance.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of canceling my World card and going to the no-fee one, using that for just Amtrak and getting a cash back card for everything else, but now I may do this and cancel my current World card. Isn't the $79 waived for the first year?



Closing accounts isn't good for your score. It reduces your overall available limit and shortens your credit history. You can ask for your account to be changed to the other card to avoid this.


----------



## deBASHmode (Aug 22, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> As I
> 
> As I said earlier, my score did drop by 17 points, probably not enough to affect anything. But there are lots of different scoring models, and perhaps they're applied differently by the 3 credit bureaus.
> 
> The drop was on the FICO #9 score at the bureau that BoA queried, and "Too many inquiries" was one of the factors listed. Looking at Credit Karma, it looks like the other 2 bureaus haven't yet received notice of the inquiry.



The inquiry can temporarily outweigh the credit line increase if you have other recent inquiries. I'd give it at least 6 months before applying for anything else and keep an eye on your score. It should recover what it lost.


----------



## Exvalley (Sep 17, 2021)

My 50,000 points posted. I am very pleased!

My wife is going to apply for her own card before the September 30th deadline.

100,000 points for everyday spending is a darn good deal.


----------



## joelkfla (Sep 19, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> My 50,000 points posted. I am very pleased!
> 
> My wife is going to apply for her own card before the September 30th deadline.
> 
> 100,000 points for everyday spending is a darn good deal.


Mine just showed up, too. Today's the statement period closing date, and the statement isn't even on the BoA website yet, but the 50,000 points plus the 1 point per dollar spent were already credited to my AGR account. Good job!

BTW, I have a question: When I pay for Amtrak tickets with the card, are the 3 points/dollar for the card added to the normal 2 points/dollar from AGR, for a total of 5 points, or is it just 3 points total?


----------



## neroden (Sep 22, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> Mine just showed up, too. Today's the statement period closing date, and the statement isn't even on the BoA website yet, but the 50,000 points plus the 1 point per dollar spent were already credited to my AGR account. Good job!
> 
> BTW, I have a question: When I pay for Amtrak tickets with the card, are the 3 points/dollar for the card added to the normal 2 points/dollar from AGR, for a total of 5 points, or is it just 3 points total?


Total of 5.


----------



## denmarks (Sep 22, 2021)

Years ago Princess cruises had a $100 onboard credit if you got their card and used it for anything. It was a no fee card. I looked back and I only spent $93 on it. I was going on a cruise anyway so I took up the deal. It was a very small percentage of my max credit so I let it expire in a few years with no effect on my credit. Based on the calculations I have seen above the total payout would only be about 3%. The current bank card I have pays 2% plus a 75% bonus (3.5% total) so getting the Amtrak card is not worth it especially with the annual fee.


----------



## jebr (Sep 22, 2021)

Has anyone received the single-day lounge pass from this yet? I just realized that I haven't, and am trying to avoid a (likely quite frustrating) call to Bank of America over it.


----------



## daybeers (Sep 22, 2021)

jebr said:


> Has anyone received the single-day lounge pass from this yet? I just realized that I haven't, and am trying to avoid a (likely quite frustrating) call to Bank of America over it.


I haven't. Not sure if they send them out or the provider for AGR sends them out. I reached Select this year and thus got the welcome kit in the mail after about 6 weeks, but the call center said they don't know when they're sent out since they contract that out.


----------



## joelkfla (Sep 22, 2021)

jebr said:


> Has anyone received the single-day lounge pass from this yet? I just realized that I haven't, and am trying to avoid a (likely quite frustrating) call to Bank of America over it.


Yeah, mine came in the mail very quickly. I think it was around the same time I received the card.

I just pulled it out to take a look, and the return address is AGR in Philadelphia, not BoA. Everything on the envelope is printed on, so there's no postmark or meter mark to show a date or mailing location.


----------



## Exvalley (Sep 23, 2021)

I got my pass about three weeks after I got my card.


----------



## daybeers (Sep 29, 2021)

I am canceling my original card after getting a new card in order to get the points offer. I was going to switch to another card from another company but the offer convinced me otherwise. While calling to cancel it, I had to agree to forfeit rewards points, as that's what BOA does for their rewards cards, but since BOA doesn't issue points, AGR does, they couldn't guarantee that I'd get the points I'd earned this billing cycle that ends next week. So, I hung up so I could investigate further. I want to cancel the card tonight since it renews tomorrow and I no longer have use for it, and though I called AGR before 8 PM EST (7:45ish) I was never put through from holding and at 8:01 it said they're closed. I doubt the regular number can answer that and I'm sure the wait time is two hours, though BOA is 24/7.

So, do we think AGR will give me the points I've earned this billing cycle or not? They aren't too much so if I can't find an answer or they won't, I'll still cancel since they're not worth the annual fee.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 29, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> It actually should go up since you're increasing your Credit Line. No real need to Cancel the Non-Fee Card, lots of AUers have both.


It'll do both. There will be a dip from the credit inquiry and a dip from the new card being, well, new. There will be an increase if your credit limit goes up. And there will be an increase as the account "ages".

It's...complicated.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 29, 2021)

daybeers said:


> I am canceling my original card after getting a new card in order to get the points offer. I was going to switch to another card from another company but the offer convinced me otherwise. While calling to cancel it, I had to agree to forfeit rewards points, as that's what BOA does for their rewards cards, but since BOA doesn't issue points, AGR does, they couldn't guarantee that I'd get the points I'd earned this billing cycle that ends next week. So, I hung up so I could investigate further. I want to cancel the card tonight since it renews tomorrow and I no longer have use for it, and though I called AGR before 8 PM EST (7:45ish) I was never put through from holding and at 8:01 it said they're closed. I doubt the regular number can answer that and I'm sure the wait time is two hours, though BOA is 24/7.
> 
> So, do we think AGR will give me the points I've earned this billing cycle or not? They aren't too much so if I can't find an answer or they won't, I'll still cancel since they're not worth the annual fee.


At last check, BofA allows you to get a "new" card even if you have one of the cards already. I did this with the AGR card a few years ago...I was initially issued two accounts (I got caught up in the computer error when the card first came out). I eventually closed one (but kept the other open). When a 40k offer came along a few years ago, I applied for and received a second account (and the bonus).


----------



## Just me (Oct 16, 2021)

OK question about the Amtrak World Card. Are the points that you earn on purchases count as TQPs? Or are just the 1000 TQPs that you earn quarterly for the required quarterly purchase the only TQPs that you earn? (I think that I know the answer, but I would like to get it confirmed by the Amtrak gurus here on the board). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## happycamper (Oct 16, 2021)

fhussain44 said:


> Can the one-class upgrade coupon be applied to saver fares?


The only thing the upgrade seemed to be good for was to go from coach to business class. Have more options on east coast but west coast was pretty much Coastal Starlight upgrade to business.... Also the companion fare is based on value price coach not saver. So you have to pay a bit more for the value ticket to get one free....


----------



## penguinflies (Dec 7, 2021)

Got my November statement which crossed minimum spend threshold. Points bonus are posted on the statement and were deposited into my agr account same day.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Dec 7, 2021)

Just me said:


> OK question about the Amtrak World Card. Are the points that you earn on purchases count as TQPs? Or are just the 1000 TQPs that you earn quarterly for the required quarterly purchase the only TQPs that you earn? (I think that I know the answer, but I would like to get it confirmed by the Amtrak gurus here on the board). Thanks for sharing.


With each $5000 in spend on the paid affinity card you will get 1000 agr points.


----------



## TheVig (Dec 7, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> With each $5000 in spend on the paid affinity card you will get 1000 agr points.



You mean 1000 TQP’s.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Dec 7, 2021)

TheVig said:


> You mean 1000 TQP’s.


yes... do see the Amtrak Guest Rewards info on the website for detailed info.









Amtrak Guest Rewards | Amtrak


Every ride counts as an Amtrak Guest Rewards member. In addition to riding the train, there are a variety of ways to earn points that quickly add up to rewards like Amtrak travel, upgrades, hotels and more.




www.amtrak.com


----------



## TheVig (Dec 7, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> yes... do see the Amtrak Guest Rewards info on the website for detailed info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn’t want somebody to get confused between base points and TQP’s.


----------



## neroden (Dec 11, 2021)

Just me said:


> OK question about the Amtrak World Card. Are the points that you earn on purchases count as TQPs?


No


> Or are just the 1000 TQPs that you earn quarterly for the required quarterly purchase the only TQPs that you earn?


Yes. But to clarify a misconception -- it's not quarterly, it's yearly. This is how it works:
-- if you put $20,000 on the card over the course of a year, you get 4000 TQPs
-- if you put $15,000 on the card, but not $20,000, over the course of a year, you get 3000 TQPs
-- if you put $10,000 on the card, but not $15,000, over the course of a year, you get 2000 TQPs
-- if you put $5,000 on the card, but not $10,000, over the course of a year, you get 1000 TQPs.

The TQPs arrive at the end of the monthly statement as you reach each "threshold". If you put a ton on the card in January, you can get them all at once (I've done that).



> (I think that I know the answer, but I would like to get it confirmed by the Amtrak gurus here on the board). Thanks for sharing.


----------

